# Vortex Ranger 1800 or Leupold RX-1600?



## alphastrong2017

Looking to buy a good rangefinder, but I’m stuck between the two. Opinions? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bobonli

I cannot speak to the Vortex 1800. I looked at the lower priced models and didn't care for the black read-out. I bought the Leupold and could not be happier. Nice bright red reading, seems accurate, sturdy construction. In short it does what I need it to!

Keep in mind that for many makers, you're paying for ballistics features we won't use in archery. But to get to the nicer displays you have to fork over the money for those other features. Also look at Sig. They get good reviews, too.


----------



## alphastrong2017

Bobonli said:


> I cannot speak to the Vortex 1800. I looked at the lower priced models and didn't care for the black read-out. I bought the Leupold and could not be happier. Nice bright red reading, seems accurate, sturdy construction. In short it does what I need it to!
> 
> Keep in mind that for many makers, you're paying for ballistics features we won't use in archery. But to get to the nicer displays you have to fork over the money for those other features. Also look at Sig. They get good reviews, too.


The Ranger 1800 has the red reticles, but it dosn’t do the .5 increments, it only reads to the nearest yard. I really like the idea of a lifetime warranty that Vortex offers,as I’ve heard that leupold’s electronic warranty isn’t the best. But I really want the .5 increments for a better reading for 3D archery. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Methodman

Buy a vortex, take it home, smash it with a hammer on purpose, send it in and tell em what you did.... They will send you a new one no questions asked.......Crazy good warranty and service.


----------



## bodywerks

Neither, Sig Kilo variant. 2000 and 2200 are known for their accuracy...


----------



## jonfinnell

alphastrong2017 said:


> Looking to buy a good rangefinder, but I’m stuck between the two. Opinions?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Leo’s rock!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alphastrong2017

Still undecided guys!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonfinnell

I don’t know much about the vortex product, but I can tell you from personal experience as well as a large majority of people I shoot with at the national level ASA pro-am events the Leo’s seem to be highly used. They seem to be the most accurate and consistent regardless of lighting conditions vs a lot of the nikons and other brands. 
I will say if you can get one with the red light numbers display, I REALLY like that feature. Much easier to read quickly and simply. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coffeltbrothers

I have a leupold range finder and I love it. It’s durable and never messes up.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## powers1736

In my opinion, Leupold almost always puts out an excellent product. I bought the Vortex though because they both perform well enough for how well I shoot, and the Vortex has the warranty advantage. With my luck, I'll need that warranty eventually!


----------



## Scottspot50

I have a leupold. I bought it over the vortex because of another users post that claimed his vortex was 3 yards off from every one elses. He sent it in, they said it was within their specifications and returned it to him. I spent the extra $ for the leupold. I’m happy with it.


----------



## Braves-01

Definitely would go with the Vortex. They are awesome!!!


----------



## Braves-01

Although I have never owned a Leupold, I do have a Vortex and have never had any problems with it. Picks up black targets great as well!


----------



## RavinHood

I think you’d be fine either way. We had Leupold day in the shop. I like their service. In my experience they are more readily to assist you and pick up the phone. When I call vortex 7 out of 10 times do they answer I leave a voicemail and they call me back the next day or so not too terrible. We sell plenty of both. Never had either return and both have great warranties 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rgerber

I’ve owned both brands and I have to say the glass quality and clarity is better from Leupold. The objects in range seem to be way brighter.


----------



## HbDane

Sig kilo rangefinder. I have all three, vortex, Leopold and sig, and many more . But the sig in my opinion is hands down the best. Don't limit yourself to just those 2 brands


----------



## nduffi01

Own one Vortex and 3 Leupolds. Besides Leupold having better glass, I have found their adjustments to be true whereas my Vortex tends to not match clicks per adjustment. Vortex is a fine scope and they friends of mine have had great luck with their warranty replacement, but IMHO, Leupold is superior in every way.


----------



## Thumper696

Sig Sauer KILO2200MR . Expensive but worth the investment. Also have a Vortex and have to say the Sig is superior all around.


----------



## Clack

This is an old thread but I do have a very strong opinion on the subject. 

I'll never buy a Leupold product again. I spent $500 on an RX-1000 TBR a few years back and thought I was making an investment. Like many others have experienced, the red LED display fades over time. This year I could barely make out the top of the distance digits. Leupold offered me half off a new one. Basically, the 1400 for $100 or the 1600 for $225. Rep said they had the same software but more distance, with the 1400 in a lighter weight package.. (read = cheap plastic) The nice feeling 1600 was going to be $225, and how long do I trust it. 

This is on the Leupold service page:
*NOTICE: RX-1400I TBR/W LASER RANGEFINDERS*
Leupold & Stevens has found that select RX-1400i TBR/W Laser Rangefinders may be affected by an electronics component issue and may not perform to the standard Leupold demands. Leupold firmly believes in a square deal: If you own an RX-1400i TBR/W and are concerned with its performance, please call *1-800-LEUPOLD*. If your rangefinder is among those affected, it will be replaced immediately. 

I feel like the cheap plastic 1400 is just a warranty stop gap so they can offer $100 replacements to unhappy customers on all order high end models. There are many reviews on Cabela's with the same issue. 

I bought the Vortex ranger 1800 this morning on sale for $259 instead. They have been unbelievable from a service standpoint and I'd rather give them my money than throw good money after bad. 

My $0.10.


----------



## the.pabst

I have the Vortex Razor 4000. Really awesome. Perfect. Nothing more to say about it.


----------



## OCD Bowman

I went with the Vortex Crossfire HD and couldn't be happier with the performance and price point. I use it exclusively for archery.


----------



## Jakeman20

Yeah go Vortex!


----------

